
Faster Python Coding with Kite - CyberFonic
https://kite.com
======
CyberFonic
Exciting application of "cognification" to enhance the speed at which you can
program in Python. Other languages coming soon, just sign up to be notified.

~~~
osdotsystem
Yes maybe the best code completion feature out there

